# girl forced to do topless jumping jacks



## sj2k (Jan 27, 2007)

AP said:
			
		

> PENSACOLA, Fla. - A teenager who sued the city after claiming a police officer forced her to do jumping jacks while topless has reached a $35,000 settlement, officials said.
> 
> The City Council unanimously approved the settlement Thursday, City Manager Tom Bonfield said.
> 
> ...



That officer sucks and should be in jail.  Also, she could/should have gotten alot more...


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 27, 2007)

Ugh, not only is that sick in principle but topless jumping jacks *HURT*.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 27, 2007)

what kind of bitch oficer is this


----------



## Amaretti (Jan 27, 2007)

If I was that girl I wouldn't give a shit about an apology - I'd want that asshole in prison. And I've heard that doing pretty much any kind of sporting activity without support hurts too. I feel for her.


----------



## gabha (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! and to a 16 yo girl to boot.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 27, 2007)

This is so fucking inhumane. First, they throw a guy in jail for *CONSENSUAL* sex with a chick, who wanted to get boned, and now, they're asking for a fucking essay on how sorry the cop was? This isn't highschool, God Damnit. Where's Big Black Bubba when you need him?


----------



## Harlita (Jan 27, 2007)

Wait.. I'd do topless jumping jacks for $35,000.....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2007)

Another cop abusing his powers  

Seriously, wtf was he thinking ?


----------



## khorven (Jan 27, 2007)

haha what a horny guy. Dumbass loses his career for 5 topless jumping jacks. Probly wrecked his life


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

He was thinking he could get away with it.. obviously.


----------



## Doc. Q (Jan 27, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Wait.. I'd do topless jumping jacks for $35,000.....



i'ma agree with you. 

for a couple thousand i'd do a few windsprints naked.


----------



## Misa (Jan 27, 2007)

well i had him give me the 35,000 and then tell another officer about it keeping the 35,000 


Poor girl though...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 27, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Wait.. I'd do topless jumping jacks for $35,000.....



*Casually steps to the bank*


----------



## Azurite (Jan 27, 2007)

Topless ?

NO WAY


----------



## Kush P (Jan 27, 2007)

F*** the police..I have no love nor respect for this kind of cops..glad the girl got some money for it though


----------



## amaterasujutsu (Jan 27, 2007)

sj2k said:


> That officer sucks and should be in jail.  Also, she could/should have gotten alot more...



I agree.  Why does she only settled for 35 grands?  She could sue for a lot more.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Jan 27, 2007)

u know i'd figuered that the LAPD would do this. Still it's not right and then he gets a wtf punishment. WTF?


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jan 27, 2007)

Thats it. I've lost faith in everyone now. Its over, its done.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> Ugh, not only is that sick in principle but topless jumping jacks *HURT*.



...

Experience?  O_o



hoonie ♥ said:


> He was thinking he could get away with it.. obviously.



'Cause he's a fool.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 27, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ...
> 
> Experience?  O_o



Yes. I will say no more.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

Hurray Florida cops. :/


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> Yes. I will say no more.



Please don't.  It's just, odd... D:


----------



## Peak (Jan 27, 2007)

sj2k said:


> That officer sucks and should be in jail.


I should have shot him in the face when I had the chance.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Jan 27, 2007)

Bastard Police Officer. Should've gotten jail time.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jan 27, 2007)

Meanie I would have shot him 5 times with rhino tranquilizer darts.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

It's disgusting but why did she do it?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Wait.. I'd do topless jumping jacks for $35,000.....



i might hold you to that one day...


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 27, 2007)

Three quarters of the guys on this forum would pull that shit if they were in any position of power.

So, no, this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2007)

^ Ouch.   .


----------



## Pontago (Jan 27, 2007)

Its because of people like that someone created hell. Thats technecally child pornography and the punishment for that is much more severe. the only reason he got off with probation is because he was a cop.


----------



## sperish (Jan 27, 2007)

Kirin said:


> It's disgusting but why did she do it?



Hnn. Maybe at the time, she was very intimidated by the cop?


----------



## Red (Jan 27, 2007)

He's a fool. If he wanted to see girls do topless jumping jacks he should have used teh interwebs. thats what it's there for.

Abuse of power.


Harlita said:


> Wait.. I'd do topless jumping jacks for $35,000.....


yet one more incentive to become wealthy.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 27, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

> Three quarters of the guys on this forum would pull that shit if they were in any position of power.
> 
> So, no, this doesn't surprise me.



A little strong and cruel, no? 



			
				Sperish said:
			
		

> Hnn. Maybe at the time, she was very intimidated by the cop?



Fair enough, I was wondering whether it was a situation where she did it out of fear, or did it to avoid him ratting them out.


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 27, 2007)

links or it didnt happen* 

See ima have to start making up stories again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2007)

35 grand, eh?

Lucky.


----------



## khorven (Jan 27, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Wait.. I'd do topless jumping jacks for $35,000.....



id suck a cock for a couple hundred















nah maybe not


----------



## kulgan18 (Jan 27, 2007)

It says right there he told them he would arrest them for lewd behaviour. Am guessing she was worried about her boyfriend also.

For once you have to get rid of this laws that cops can take advantage of, has much as you can.
With all the crime going on down they have time to be bothering lovers in car? give me a fucking break. 

I still remember some incident of some cop using the tazer gun on a student like 5 times while he was handcuffed.
I mean, assholes are attracted to being cops like ants to sugar


----------



## Red (Jan 27, 2007)

> Three quarters of the guys on this forum would pull that shit if they were in any position of power.
> 
> So, no, this doesn't surprise me.



no no actually everyone would do it (for girls assuming the girl was a guy)

One of my psychology teachers did a study and the finding were particularly startling.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 27, 2007)

Poor girl. ;-;


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jan 27, 2007)

Man isnt that covered as being perks to the job? 

Bah there goes my dream of becoming a police officer in the US


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

wow thats sick, and all he had to do was write a letter? thats screwed up...


----------



## Raikage (Jan 27, 2007)

whats with people today jeez and that girl deserves alot more money


----------



## L (Jan 27, 2007)

cop's already piss me of with the mention of them...(experance)


and this does *NOTHING* to help the image of them for me... 


but serously, this tale had a happy ending....*35 thousand $ for a teen?!thats a goddamn car! * and plus its amazing the cops believed her...there usauly prone to not believe teens as much...(again experaince)


----------



## Psycho (Jan 27, 2007)

that's why i think authority is over rated, ANYONE can abuse it when they have it


----------



## sj2k (Jan 28, 2007)

> Three quarters of the guys on this forum would pull that shit if they were in any position of power.



I resent that 

Then again, maybe only a quarter of us would really respect whats right...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 28, 2007)

Source...?


----------



## Stalker-Kun (Jan 28, 2007)

i bet the cop was *jacking* his meat


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jan 28, 2007)

Trick Papi said:


> i bet the cop was *jacking* his meat



You *had* to there?


----------



## Peak (Jan 28, 2007)

thedisturbedone said:


> You *had* to there?


Im seriously considering this harrasment to the girl.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> Ugh, not only is that sick in principle but topless jumping jacks *HURT*.



...They do?


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jan 28, 2007)

Peak said:


> Im seriously considering this harrasment to the girl.



Of cource it is harrassment. Too many people abuse their power nowdays.


----------



## Nirvash (Jan 28, 2007)

The cop should've been sent to prison for 10+ years

The girl shouldn't have gotten 35,000$


----------



## Peak (Jan 28, 2007)

thedisturbedone said:


> Of cource it is harrassment. Too many people abuse their power nowdays.


No I was talking about what you guys were talking about.
Some meat or something.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 28, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> Ugh, not only is that sick in principle but topless jumping jacks *HURT*.



agreed...thats why bras were made...unless she is flat-chested...


----------



## Dustbunny3 (Jan 28, 2007)

Topless jumping jacks... _Ow_.

What in the name of fruitcake was this guy thinking? Was he drunk? High? Surely any sober idiot wouldn't honestly expect to get away with this. Then again, looking over his sorry excuse for a sentence...


----------



## khorven (Jan 28, 2007)

Trick Papi said:


> i bet the cop was *jacking* his meat



lolololol best joke, i have one: he was *jacking* his sausage

edit:i made a new joke, orange u going to the store. get it? orange = arent. LOLOL


----------



## Kitty (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha, it hurts when the school bus hits a speed bump and my tits jolt. :/ Jumping jacks, poor girl should have definitely got more cash.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm sad. :[

No respect for tits at all.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jan 28, 2007)

Peak said:


> No I was talking about what you guys were talking about.
> Some meat or something.



Oh...I see *refuses to admit she feels lost*

But I still think what that officer did was sick and wrong.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 28, 2007)

Bet a lot of people would've paid to watch.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2007)

daroy said:


> lolololol best joke, i have one: he was *jacking* his sausage
> 
> edit:i made a new joke, orange u going to the store. get it? orange = arent. LOLOL



Lol, DUDE!


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 28, 2007)

.... someone ban daroy for no kinda sense of humor at all.


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Jan 28, 2007)

wtf!!! the police are being idiots. if an officer asked my to go topless a smake him until his loses conssussion. the only way you see my topless is in the shawer.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 28, 2007)

> The cop should've been sent to prison for 10+ years
> 
> The girl shouldn't have gotten 35,000$



Why not the money?  There is such thing as pain and suffering...



> wtf!!! the police are being idiots. if an officer asked my to go topless a smake him until his loses conssussion. the only way you see my topless is in the shawer.



I think somebody will the pleasure of it outside the shower, someday 

Edit:  WAIT, wait, I didn't mean me, you and your sick minds, it was a simple comment, I didn't see the other conotations till later


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jan 28, 2007)

It is unbelieveable that some things like this actually happen.  I have been a member for a short time and have read some unbelievable stories on these boards.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2007)

Poor girl I bet she is scarred from this incident. I would be I also feel for the boyfriend, being powerless to protect your woman is one of the worst feeling a man can feel. No I am not speaking from experience.


----------



## krickitat (Jan 29, 2007)

I dont know....i didnt some toplesss jumping jacks and they dont hurt that bad...then again i will except any excuse to go topless....im topless most of the time.

If he asked me to take my shirt off....well when is my shirt ever NOT off?

Maybe its just me but maybe the bigger they are the less it hurts? dunno

I would have done it for 10K


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 29, 2007)

i didn't know your tits would hurt. well, there are somethings guys will never know


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 29, 2007)

The girl wasn't too smart in the first place. She should've known that the officer had no right to do what he was asking of her. But alas, she was but a young and naive lass of sixteen.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, well, if you're afraid of the cops to begin with they can make you do anything. And omigod oww @ topless jumping jacks. Not only was she violated and humiliated, that mess hurts as well! I don't even run unless I've got a sports bra plus another bra for support (once you go past a certain size and have a small body- sports bras do nothing :/).


----------



## Nirvash (Jan 29, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Why not the money?  There is such thing as pain and suffering...




There's a lot of people out in the world that is suffering way worse than her, and do they get money?  No they don't

If the cop would've just been sent to prison for 10+ years (which he should've been) there would be no need for the money


The "Pain and Suffering" thing is basically a excuse for greed


----------



## Keekonoreed (Jan 29, 2007)

mf, mf, mf, mf, mf, mf, mf, mf
gd, gd, gd, gd, gd, gd, gd, gd
Cops are supposed to serve and protect, abuse and humiliate


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 29, 2007)

pics or it didn't happen! (j/k)


----------



## sj2k (Jan 29, 2007)

> There's a lot of people out in the world that is suffering way worse than her, and do they get money? No they don't
> 
> If the cop would've just been sent to prison for 10+ years (which he should've been) there would be no need for the money
> 
> ...



Who is suffering due to clear illegal abuse of power from a government official, which can be proved in court?

Pain and Suffering is not an excuse for greed...  Thats absurd.

So, if your a doctor and when doing my operation you accidently leave an operating tool inside of my body, I shouldn't get anything besides a free surgery to get it out?  Because I did say, suffer for years.  Or maybe you will pay for the medical bills for all the doctors that were seen trying to figure out what it was.  Or is that greedy, since maybe it would have happened anyways.  And yes, this did happen.

Money doesn't solve everything, and it would be much better if it never happened at all, but it helps.  And he doesn't deserve 10+ years!!!!! I just realized you had put that stat.  That is absurd.  He should be fired, jailed for maybe 6 months, have to do community service, and maybe take some sort of course to make him more human in terms of emotions.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 29, 2007)

Pervert, wouldnt surprise me if the only reason he became a cop was to pull stunts like this.


----------



## Weedy (Jan 29, 2007)

Kush P said:


> F*** the police..I have no love nor respect for this kind of cops..glad the girl got some money for it though





FUCK THE POLICE!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2007)

That has to hurt slightly...


----------



## Kyo no danna (Jan 29, 2007)

Um... OOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW.

Jesus H. That's gotta hurt.

I'm glad she got $35 grand.


----------



## Gai-Sifu (Jan 29, 2007)

> The name of the girl's attorney was not immediately known.



Because thats the big question here!


----------



## animewrestlingdonuts (Jan 29, 2007)

that bastard I would've kicked his motherfuckin ass :shrooms


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd lol at this, but I won't, since this girl will probably be scarred. Quite funny though, who'd do such a thing. I mean he should have made her doing pushups. xD jk I think this guy was a retarded version of pervert.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 29, 2007)

Only 5?

If he was going to go to jail, he should have made her do alot more then that. 

"Bend over and touch your toes little lady."


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll ask again, is there a source for this?  I refuse to take any of the "news stories" here seriously without some kind of credible source, anyone can make up an article.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 30, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'll ask again, is there a source for this?  I refuse to take any of the "news stories" here seriously without some kind of credible source, anyone can make up an article.




I'd agree with you but after seeing the hundreds of cited news stories about raped puppies and all of the other crazy shit I read here, my skepticism is shot.

Plus, you'd be surprised what stupid people fall for. This reminds me of a story I saw on Dateline where this chick was left naked in a backroom at McDonald's for hours, while being "forced" to perform oral sex on random dudes, because some guy on the phone pretending to be a cop told her to. That's pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 30, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I'd agree with you but after seeing the hundreds of cited news stories about raped puppies and all of the other crazy shit I read here, my skepticism is shot.



Not mine, my skepticism will never fade because of the things posted here.  Even with some of the cited sources I still hold skepticism since the source often doesn't look credible.

Even with credible news sources (like CNN and such) there are times they are wrong, so you need to take every story with atleast a _tiny_ bit of skepticism.



TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Plus, you'd be surprised what stupid people fall for. This reminds me of a story I saw on Dateline where this chick was left naked in a backroom at McDonald's for hours, while being "forced" to perform oral sex on random dudes, because some guy on the phone pretending to be a cop told her to. That's pretty damn stupid.



I would be interested in reading about that, but that doesn't change anything.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2007)

I got a boner reading this.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 30, 2007)

Sigh.  This was before people started lying on purpose, It was done by the AP, you should be able to find it, but no, I am not going to go look it up.  Its real.  I put the links for everything now, but it would be nice if we were in a community were you know, you could trust people.  Unfortunatly we are not


----------



## Akatsuki!? (Jan 30, 2007)

This is an outrage! A total and complete outrage! The officer should have obviously raped the girl and he would have still received the same sentence.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 30, 2007)

I feel for the girl, but my opinion was she should have sued him, This is kinda one of the reasons we have high taxes, stupid lawsuits to the city, She should have sued the officer himself. she prolly could have got more too civilian cant afford as good a lawyer as the city can.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 30, 2007)

Good cops are hard to find. Poor girl.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 31, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Sigh.  This was before people started lying on purpose, It was done by the AP, you should be able to find it, but no, I am not going to go look it up.  Its real.  I put the links for everything now, but it would be nice if we were in a community were you know, you could trust people.  Unfortunatly we are not




If we were in a community where you could trust people?  The internet is a community of _everyone_ _everywhere_, of course there will be untrustworthy people.  There are over 80,000 registered members on this forum, you trust them all?

Its hard to fully trust people you've never met and will probably never even see their real faces.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 31, 2007)

> If we were in a community where you could trust people? The internet is a community of everyone everywhere, of course there will be untrustworthy people. There are over 80,000 registered members on this forum, you trust them all?
> 
> Its hard to fully trust people you've never met and will probably never even see their real faces.



I never said we were in that community 

just that it would be nice.


----------



## Nirvash (Feb 3, 2007)

sj2k said:
			
		

> Pain and Suffering is not an excuse for greed...  Thats absurd.



The "Pain and Suffering" thing can be a excuse for greed



			
				sj2k said:
			
		

> So, if your a doctor and when doing my operation you accidently leave an operating tool inside of my body, I shouldn't get anything besides a free surgery to get it out?  Because I did say, suffer for years.  Or maybe you will pay for the medical bills for all the doctors that were seen trying to figure out what it was.  Or is that greedy, since maybe it would have happened anyways.  And yes, this did happen.



If the docter accidently left an operation tool inside your body, you should get money for the new medical bill in-order for it to be looked at and taken out

Now if the docter ment to put the tool inside your body, you should get money for the new medical bill, the docter should be fired, his/her docter liscinse should be taken away for good, and jailed


The fact is,

The so-called "cop" should've been fired, jailed for one year (I guess ten is too much), and has to do 100 hours of community service

The girl shouldn't have gotten 35,000$ or any at all


Period.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 3, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Wait.. I'd do topless jumping jacks for $35,000.....



Me too, me too. 

But I'd never get over the embaressment


----------



## DarkFire (Feb 4, 2007)

omfg fucking retards


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 4, 2007)

Poor girl 

At least the guy is in jail, but on probation >__<


----------



## Ludi_Uchiha (Feb 4, 2007)

Damng Arizona Sucks  ...... WAIT I live in Arizona *Shift eyes*


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 4, 2007)

seriously sick ass people any ways im a guy but for 30 grand i would do topless jumping jacks....lol


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 5, 2007)

well to be the devils advicate...

jumping jacks are a subriaty test... he could have been checking if she was drunk or under the influence of somthing but decided that jumping jacks was hotter then walking in a strait line ... 

but you are right: cops who abuse there power should be punnished as harshly as the people they abuse.

if they guy got jail time then the cop should get the same time.

er... no neg repy pls!


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 5, 2007)

5? Only 5? He has no sense in his actions. It was unecessary and just plain stupid on his account.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 5, 2007)

Well the cop did something wrong and got found out. He has only himself to blame.


----------



## Juxtapose (Feb 5, 2007)

Ugh...this sucks, my home town is like 45 mins from Pensacola...makes us look bad  

I'm not really suprised to hear something like this from the cops in our area though...they're all pretty much dumb...Feel bad for the girl, but at least she got some money from it....Abuse of Power is absolutely intolerable and the Cop should have gotten Jail Time...or put on office duty for the next twenty years...


----------

